# Best Herbicide for Flower Beds



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Hey there!

Most herbicides stress caution when being used in flower beds. That being said, what is typically the go to herbicide to kill off typical landscaped garden weeds in the south?

Also, I have an issue with bermuda invading into these beds as well. What is best to control that? All my flower beds have cardboard covering the ground then a bunch of mulch on top of that which I freshen up every year or two.

Thanks!!


----------



## Lawndress (Jul 9, 2020)

I hand pull weeds and sometimes use Preen in flowerbeds. There is grass be gon that works well for grass but cut the stolons first that are still in the lawn.


----------

